# self-proclaimed / soi-disant



## Gavril

What's the normal Finnish translation of "self-proclaimed"? E.g.,

_Veikko, a self-proclaimed native of Paltamo, is one of the best tow-truck drivers in Ritoniemi._

Kiitos


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

I'm not sure there is a translation fitting all contexts but in your example sentence I would say: _Syntyperäiseksi paltamolaiseksi julistautunut Veikko on..._


----------



## akana

Could _itse julistautunut_ work in this context? I found a few examples on Google, but am not sure if it's good Finnish. So something like:

_Veikko on itse julistautunut syntyperäinen paltamolainen, ja...
_
Or using the same structure as GOM:

_Syntyperäiseksi paltamolaiseksi itse julistautunut Veikko on..._


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

akana said:


> Could _itse julistautunut_ work in this context? I found a few examples on Google, but am not sure if it's good Finnish. So something like:
> 
> _Veikko on itse julistautunut syntyperäinen paltamolainen, ja...
> _
> Or using the same structure as GOM:
> 
> _Syntyperäiseksi paltamolaiseksi itse julistautunut Veikko on..._



_Julistautunut_ means that the man himself has proclaimed to be whatever he pretends to be. So _itse_ is rudundant and sounds bad to my ear but no doubt it sounds very good to many other ears. I'd call it translationese. There is a difference between _julistaa_ and _julistautua._


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> _Julistautunut_ means that the man himself has proclaimed to be whatever he pretends to be. So _itse_ is rudundant and sounds bad to my ear but no doubt it sounds very good to many other ears. I'd call it translationese. There is a difference between _julistaa_ and _julistautua._



Incidentally, how do you say "translationese" in Finnish -- "käännökseläinen"?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

There's no such word as "käännökseläinen". There may not be an "official" word. I might use the noun "käännöskieltä", or, since we know the language is English in this particular case, "käännösenglantia" would be a good translation.


----------

